# Goldie



## hollyberry70 (Aug 3, 2010)

hello everyone,
some pictures of Goldie


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Awwwwww
How cute!!!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww, she's a cutie! She looks adorable dressed as a pumpkin lol


----------



## hollyberry70 (Aug 3, 2010)

*goldie*

awww!!! thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

So cute. I love the halloween costume!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's pretty! Nice costume.


----------

